# Sig Sauer P938



## Triton99 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm looking at a Sig P938 BRG as a concealed carry gun. The Fin in Ashland seems to be the most reasonably priced shop I've looked at. Any input would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The Fin definitely has fair prices but.. I don't know where your located but you might give Stonewall in Broadview Hts. a call before you lay down your cash. They have really good prices and worth a look.


----------



## Triton99 (Apr 2, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> The Fin definitely has fair prices but.. I don't know where your located but you might give Stonewall in Broadview Hts. a call before you lay down your cash. They have really good prices and worth a look.


----------



## Triton99 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in East Canton.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a Sig p938 edge.. the extended mag was a must for me.. got mine at a show. I think kames has a few.


----------



## Triton99 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd agree, the extended clip makes a huge difference in the way it fits in my hand.


----------



## Triton99 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Fin is by far the cheapest I've found so far. 
Kames is $100 higher
Dobransky's is $150 higher


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Sportsman's Den in Shelby Ohio

I had one of Sportsman's sale flyers, some kind of sale on Sig's. It my be worth a call.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Triton, you have a PM


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Call Stark arms in Canton South. They are on Cleveland Avenue phone number is 330 546-0954


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Check with gallery of guns for pricing. It is a good reference and will tell you where you can purchase the pistol at a local dealer through them


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

You can get a 9mm P938 for $550 to $575 on gunbroker.com by bidding. Check Sportsmans Supply out of Butler PA that has sold 150k+, rated A+ with $15 shipping, no tax, ship to your local FFL in 2-3 days, FFL charge of about $25. If not into eBay style shopping/bidding, at least you can get good idea of price to pay, good luck.

Also, gunbroker provides a searchable list of FFL's in your area that will take your pistol shipment for the posted fee or you can provide your preferred FFL.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I think your going to like the 1911 platform. I have the 1911 Ultra 2 tone carry in .45 and it's really sweet to shoot and is very accurate for a 3" gun.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I had one... Trigger was the worst sig trigger I've seen. Size was perfect. SA cocked and locked kinda bugged me. It went down the road. I have a Kahr mk9 that I'm pretty fond of. Smith air weight .357 snubby still gets the most pocket time. Try to rent one at fin on the range before you buy. It did shoot well, but the trigger was poor for a SA 1911 piece, especially for the $$$$$


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

I posted this elsewhere: 
I'll start this out by saying I've been a hardcore Springfield XD fan for years. I currently own Two XD 40 compacts, a XD 45 compact, and a XDm 9. I needed something smaller and did not feel comfortable with my Keltech P32 (even though I have worked the gun over and have not had a FTF in over 300 rounds). I compared multiple smaller firearms, with the intent of getting a XDs in a 40 or 45. I tried the Glock-horrible trigger, tried the Beretta nano-just did not feel right, the XDs felt great, until I tried the trigger. Just when did the XDs' trigger's start feeling so horrible??? Then along came the Sig P938. Wow!

By the time I would have upgraded the XDs trigger, and put night sights on it, the cost would be well over the Sig's P938 9 mm. 

The SAS model of the P938 has been deburred, and all the edges smoothed. The trigger is still heavy, but the nicest of all the small guns I tested. It took a little work getting used to fully pulling the slide back, or pulling the hammer back to get the hammer to reset (I'm used to a 1/4 pull of the slide to reset the striker on the XDs). I also am struggling getting used to a thumb safety (I am used to a trigger safety only). That said, that Sig P938 is an incredible gun. It fired everything I shoved in it without any FTF's. I broke the gun in with 200 rounds if Winchester 115g White Box ammo, and verified the Hornady 115 Critical Defense would feed and shoot well. The P938 shot dead on point-of-aim at 7 yards. It shoots about 6 inches high (for me) at 25 yards. At 7 yards off-hand, ragged holes. My group off-hand at 25 yards averaged 6-8 inches (but I suck with a handgun)

The rear sight window could stand to be widened up some, but with the white dots on the rear and front, both wind and elevation are acceptable. The night sights are bright, but a different color for the front sight would be nice.

The p938 does kick some, but is VERY manageable with the 7 round magazine (extra grip length).

All-in-all, I love the gun. Shoots great, accurate, light, and conceals like a small .380. Money well spent!

EDIT: I am now over 300 shots without any issues, and have switched to Federal HST 9mm ammo (watch some youtube video on the performance of this round with the Sig P938. The trigger is smoothing out, but is still a considerable pull.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Triton99 said:


> I'm looking at a Sig P938 BRG as a concealed carry gun. The Fin in Ashland seems to be the most reasonably priced shop I've looked at. Any input would be appreciated. TIA


I like mine. I got it on a Black Friday deal for $479.00 from PSA...


----------

